# NFL Moves



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Edge goes to Arizona from Indy. That should help the Cards


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Wonder what the colts will do now. Hopefully they picksomeone good up.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

The 49ers just rapped the Redsking with that Brandon Loyd trade. 

I'll give props to the Redskins though, for signing Archuleta at safety.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

marshallman said:


> The 49ers just rapped the Redsking with that Brandon Loyd trade.
> 
> I'll give props to the Redskins though, for signing Archuleta at safety.


the Lloyd trade was a good one, for the Skins. What about Baltimore. Signing Mike Anderson and then turning around and re-signing Jamal Lewis the next day. Did they get rid of Chester Taylor? if not, then the Anderson signing makes no sense to me.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> the Lloyd trade was a good one, for the Skins. What about Baltimore. Signing Mike Anderson and then turning around and re-signing Jamal Lewis the next day. Did they get rid of Chester Taylor? if not, then the Anderson signing makes no sense to me.


The reason why I didn't like that trade, is because Loyd is another short receiver with speed who is mainly used as a deep threat. They already have 2or 3 like that. The Redskins have no big / tall receiver who can get you that crucial 3rd down catch over the middle type of guy.

Jamal Lewis was plagued by injuries last year, good idea to have a solid backup, for any team, not just the ravens.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lloyd should be a good compliment to Moss.. QB could be questionable but we will see what happens. I agree with your assessment in Baltimore, but I always thought that Chester Taylor was an excellent back-up and probable starter. 

Lots of action to come, we are just getting started with these free agents.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Lloyd should be a good compliment to Moss.. QB could be questionable but we will see what happens. I agree with your assessment in Baltimore, but I always thought that Chester Taylor was an excellent back-up and probable starter.
> 
> Lots of action to come, we are just getting started with these free agents.


Yeah, wait till draft week, that's when there is the most action.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Culpeppers to Miami is good for Miami... I think that he may have a little better season than last year. He stunk before that injury.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like we will get a doubleheader on MNF this coming season. Also I am praying that whomever they come up with for a replacement to Tagliabue continues on in his spirit of leadership. I think he has done a great job with the NFL, keeping the peace and moving the game forward.

Kickoff Weekend 
Date Day Opponents Network Time (ET) 
Sept. 7 Thu. Miami at Pittsburgh NBC 8:30 p.m. 
Sept. 10 Sun. Dallas at Jacksonville FOX 4:15 p.m. 
Sept. 10 Sun. Indianapolis at N.Y. Giants NBC 8:15 p.m. 
Sept. 11 Mon. Minnesota at Washington ESPN 7 p.m. 
Sept. 11 Mon. San Diego at Oakland ESPN 10:15 p.m.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, Culpepper will be a big improvement for my Dolphins. It's too bad they didn't trade Ricky right after the season ended, I knew he was going to get busted again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

that was a short and lackluster return for Ricky Williams eh? Gone again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ricky heading to the CFL now.... what a career he has had...


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Ricky heading to the CFL now.... what a career he has had...


Looks like Ricky may be an Argo, is that finalized yet?

JiMBo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure if it has been finalized yet, apparently it will only be a one year deal and then he may be eligible to play in Miami again. They will still have rights to him, and as he owes them millions of dollars it may be the only way they can collect some of it.


----------



## MrHockey999 (Jan 2, 2006)

Williams has like 40 yards total this season in Toronto. he is a washed up bum that should be discarded.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He is unlikely to get any more anytime soon.



> News: Running back Ricky Williams broke his left arm in the second quarter of the Toronto Argonauts' 26-23 victory over the Saskatchewan Roughriders on Saturday night and is out indefinitely. Argonauts coach Mike "Pinball" Clemons confirmed the injury but did not specify which bone was broken. "He has a broken arm, so he's going to be out for a little while," Clemons said.


----------

